# relatives permit limitations



## Neilmac50 (Feb 25, 2013)

I originally came into South Africa from the UK in April 2012 and was given a 3 month visitors visa which I then extended a further 3 months via Home Affairs.I now have a Relatives permit valid for 2 years until October 2014, I have an English mate who is waiting for his relatives permit to come through,he's been waiting 18 months as they keep loosing some of his paperwork! He's informed me that I can now apply for a bank account and start working here but I was under the impression that yes I can get a bank account but I can only work if I have a Work permit or Permanent residency is this correct? Thanks in advance for any of your replies, Neil


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

You can look for work, but only start working once you have the relevant Work Permit.

Opening a bank account is a mission on its own for people with Temporary Residence Permits in South Africa, but can be done.

However, may I ask what Relative's Permit you have? Is it a Spousal or Life Partner type Relative's Permit? If yes, you have a better standing in terms of applying for a Work Permit.


----------



## Neilmac50 (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks for your quick reply, looking at my passport I have a Life Partner permit as I am living with a South African lady.I am not really looking for work as I have a Fire Service pension paid into my English bank account having retired at the age of 50.I am trying to work out if there are any benefits to opening a bank account over here and I can't find any.I was more concerned for my English mate who is assuming that once he's got his life partner permit he can start working.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

With a Life Partner Permit he can look for work, and once he has a signed work contract (with no end date), he can apply for a Work Endorsement, which is far easier to apply for.


----------



## Neilmac50 (Feb 25, 2013)

Thanks again LegalMan for that information I will pass it onto my English buddy and if I ever need to find work myself I will go about it the way that you recommend.Cheers, Neil.


----------



## Neilmac50 (Feb 25, 2013)

By shear coincidence my mates Life Partner visa came through yesterday after waiting 22 months,according to him he has spoken to the Home Affairs at Paarl and they are telling him that,he can apply for a bank account,apply for a bank loan,work without any further paperwork and even vote, I am finding all these revelations doubtful from reading on this forum.Who is correct?


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

No-one can vote unless a citizen of South Africa.

The rest he can do.


----------



## Saartjie (Mar 1, 2010)

LegalMan said:


> No-one can vote unless a citizen of South Africa.
> 
> The rest he can do.


Does he not need an endorsement to work?


----------

